# Hollywood Siblings..



## Mina (May 12, 2006)

Cameron Diaz n Chimene




Sienna Miller n Savannah





Nicole Kidman n Antonia




Britney Spears n Jamie 



Claudia Schiffer n Caroline



Penelope Cruz n Monica



Lindsay Lohan n Aliana



Beyonce n Solange



Victoria Beckham n Louise Adams 



Mischa Barton n Hania
http://galeri.milliyet.com.tr/2006/5/10Kardesine_bak,_unluyu_tahmin_et%21/11.jpg
Orlando Bloom n Samantha 
http://galeri.milliyet.com.tr/2006/5/10Kardesine_bak,_unluyu_tahmin_et%21/9.jpg
Colin Farrell n Catherine
http://galeri.milliyet.com.tr/2006/5/10Kardesine_bak,_unluyu_tahmin_et%21/7.jpg
Geri Halliwell n Natalie
http://galeri.milliyet.com.tr/2006/5/10Kardesine_bak,_unluyu_tahmin_et%21/5.jpg
Ralph Fiennes n Martha
http://galeri.milliyet.com.tr/2006/5/10Kardesine_bak,_unluyu_tahmin_et%21/3.jpg
Jenny McCarthy n Amy
http://galeri.milliyet.com.tr/2006/5/10Kardesine_bak,_unluyu_tahmin_et%21/1.jpg
Hilary Duff N Haylie


----------



## GraceGirl7 (May 12, 2006)

OK, Jenny McCarthy and her sis HAVE to be twins! They look just alike!!!


----------



## Mina (May 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* OK, Jenny McCarthy and her sis HAVE to be twins! They look just alike!!! Your right!


----------



## pinkbundles (May 12, 2006)

weird, the better looking one seem to be the famous one.


----------



## anne7 (May 12, 2006)

Colin Farrell's sister is so pretty! And Nicole Kidman's looks just like her from before she got all that botox and a facelift. Orlando BLoom and his sister look like complete strangers to me. lol


----------



## Mina (May 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anne7* Colin Farrell's sister is so pretty! And Nicole Kidman's looks just like her from before she got all that botox and a facelift. Orlando BLoom and his sister look like complete strangers to me. lol hahahahahaha


----------

